# Bowtech Air Raid



## bowhntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Lets get something going on the new Air Raid from Bowtech. From what I've seen and read so far this is the bow I've been looking for this year. Anyone that can post pics and give reviews after shooting it would be great.


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

The way the cables hook the to the cams look like the Alpine system. I was just looking at that system last night for a guy that wanted to turn it into a shoot thru, like my Martin...

Anyone else??


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

Here is a picture.

I am curious about that cable system.....


----------



## The Guardian (Mar 4, 2007)

Another good looking bow from Bowtech,it looks AWESOME!!:teeth:


Anyone know the ATA,IBO and other stats yet?


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Isnt that the same cable/yoke design they are using on the new Ross model?


----------



## ksubigbuck (Jul 27, 2007)

My curiosity has been piqued.


----------



## J.C. (Aug 20, 2004)

The Guardian said:


> Another good looking bow from Bowtech,it looks AWESOME!!:teeth:
> 
> 
> Anyone know the ATA,IBO and other stats yet?


32 3/4" ATA
7" Brace
IBO 328 - 336 fps
26 - 30" Draw Rotating Modules
Advantage Timber camo only


----------



## DeerslayinSOB (Aug 11, 2006)

That is a smooth looking bow. Good job Bowtech:shade:


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

more like an Alpine if you want to compair. Very fast bow. I don't have the numbers though.


----------



## bowhntr (Jan 25, 2004)

*Posted in another thread*

Bowtech Air Raid
32 3/4" ATA
7" Brace
IBO 328 - 336 fps
26 - 30" draw (no mods)
Advantage Timber camo only (looks great with bronze colored cams and pockets)
new cams- binaries with a let out track on both sides of the cam- equalizes pressure from the cables with a splitter on the cable.
Retails $799


----------



## J.C. (Aug 20, 2004)

J-Daddy said:


> Isnt that the same cable/yoke design they are using on the new Ross model?


no, the krank is a pulley. this just splits the cable to both sides of the cam, similar to Alpine and Darton to help with cam lean.


----------



## thespyhunter (Apr 8, 2005)

J.C. said:


> no, the krank is a pulley. this just splits the cable to both sides of the cam, similar to Alpine and Darton to help with cam lean.


Does this system eliminate the cam lean typically associated with the binary system? If so, I may have to look at this bow.


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

thespyhunter said:


> Does this system eliminate the cam lean typically associated with the binary system? If so, I may have to look at this bow.


Not completely on the Alpines, have not seen it on the Bowtechs. It does help...


----------



## J.C. (Aug 20, 2004)

thespyhunter said:


> Does this system eliminate the cam lean typically associated with the binary system? If so, I may have to look at this bow.


I dont know if it will totally eliminate it. it should make it very minimal at most. another thing going for this cam is that the string track is centered similar to the Center Pivot bows. these bows should have little to no cam lean.


----------



## thespyhunter (Apr 8, 2005)

LeEarl said:


> Not completely on the Alpines, have not seen it on the Bowtechs. It does help...





J.C. said:


> I dont know if it will totally eliminate it. it should make it very minimal at most. another thing going for this cam is that the string track is centered similar to the Center Pivot bows. these bows should have little to no cam lean.


Then I will definately have to check this bow out. I dig the Advantage Timber.


----------



## dhayse32 (Jul 19, 2006)

The cable system is designed to eliminate all cam lean. It is not the crank because this system is on both top and bottom. 

As for the bow....

The bow is nice and smooth for a speed bow, but the one I shot was backed out quite a bit, probably to somewhere in the 57lb range, which will make any bow smooth, that is my only concern. There was a little vibration and kick but we are talkin a new and rest only, not stabilizer. At full draw the limbs are well beyond parallel and the bow held very well. The physical weight was somewhere in the low to mid 4lb range, they didn't know so they just told me 4.3-4.6 range. 

As for apperance...it looks like a mutt....It has the length of Marquis, shape of a Reezen (block shape), the cable yoke things like an Alpine, at first glance it looked like a Gander Mountain bow....but it felt and held like a Bowtech!


----------



## bowhntr (Jan 25, 2004)

*Mutts*

I like mutts! With mutts you can get the best characteristics of each breed. :teeth:


----------



## bowhntr (Jan 25, 2004)

*Deer*

Minnesota deer will be experiencing and "Air Raid" next year. :darkbeer:


----------



## Kill Shill (Sep 23, 2008)

huh?everytime someone in my proximity pulls a Bowtech back, most guys duck and cover like theyre in an air raid


----------



## bowhntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Kill Shill said:


> huh?everytime someone in my proximity pulls a Bowtech back, most guys duck and cover like theyre in an air raid


 Why does someone always have to start bashing?


----------



## Kill Shill (Sep 23, 2008)

these branding guru's need to consult me prior to introducing a model name to find out how easy it can be made fun ofukey:


----------



## bowhntr (Jan 25, 2004)

*User name*



Kill Shill said:


> these branding guru's need to consult me prior to introducing a model name to find out how easy it can be made fun ofukey:


Your humor sends a "shill" down my spine :teeth: touche!


----------



## dhayse32 (Jul 19, 2006)

Kill Shill said:


> these branding guru's need to consult me prior to introducing a model name to find out how easy it can be made fun ofukey:


Great post! Very well thought out and helpful! Thank you! :star:


----------



## teach4 (May 5, 2005)

bowhntr said:


> Why does someone always have to start bashing?


So he can get responses, from people I guess. Mama always said to just ignore them.:teeth:


----------



## SIR SHOOTS ALOT (Jun 12, 2005)

ISNT that a Gander Mountain TEC HUNTER ELITE, with a different cam setup??


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

teach4 said:


> so he can get responses, from people i guess. Mama always said to just ignore them.:teeth:


*bingo!*


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

It looks nice, hopefully its as smooth as the ross with the crank!


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

SIR SHOOTS ALOT said:


> ISNT that a Gander Mountain TEC HUNTER ELITE, with a different cam setup??


Looks like the same riser/ limbs with some more pimping out....
I actuallyshot the Tec Hunter, it is a sweet bow too. :darkbeer:


----------



## dhayse32 (Jul 19, 2006)

bowhuntermitch said:


> It looks nice, hopefully its as smooth as the ross with the crank!


Not likely, shot the Ross too and it is still smoother, this is nice but it is a speed bow first and foremost, that was their goal b/c all I kept hearing for the Bowtech buys was 336 336 336


----------



## jwamp82 (Nov 4, 2005)

Did you mention when they'll be in production?? Available??


----------



## CherryJu1ce (Feb 25, 2005)

*Air Raid*

Looks just like an Elite...but with a different way of linking the cams together. It'll probly be a shooter. Laminated limbs?


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Thoughts*

The tech hunter elite is one SMOOTH bow. Hope this one shoots as nice. Actually, IMO, looks like the perfect replacement for the much loved Allegiance. I have actually been shopping for a leftover Allegiance, but believe I will wait and shoot this one first.


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

that is a great looking bow!


----------



## J.C. (Aug 20, 2004)

SIR SHOOTS ALOT said:


> ISNT that a Gander Mountain TEC HUNTER ELITE, with a different cam setup??


yes.....


----------



## bowhntr (Jan 25, 2004)

*Back wall*

What does it have on it for cam stops? Does it have a peg that contacts the limb or does it contact the cable?


----------



## J.C. (Aug 20, 2004)

bowhntr said:


> What does it have on it for cam stops? Does it have a peg that contacts the limb or does it contact the cable?


It's just a guess but I would say cable stops because it's a center trac cam.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2007)

Kill Shill said:


> huh?everytime someone in my proximity pulls a Bowtech back, most guys duck and cover like theyre in an air raid


Every word that you mutter hang's on the edge of brillance. Shouldn't you be getting back to study hall or something?


----------



## jwamp82 (Nov 4, 2005)

Availability??


----------



## Muddy Buck (Jan 23, 2008)

The system kind of looks like a Darton split yoke its a nice shooting bow but the Bow tech looks a lot cooler.


----------



## trob_205 (Aug 18, 2008)

jwamp82 said:


> Availability??


on that first bowtech thread i think i read July!!:mg:


----------



## jwamp82 (Nov 4, 2005)

JULY????!!!!!!!!!!!!! Man I hate when manufacturers do that! I need to shoot it now.


----------



## HCH (Sep 20, 2006)

Can't wait to shoot one!!


----------



## trob_205 (Aug 18, 2008)

HCH said:


> Can't wait to shoot one!!


now that i try to look for it i cant find it...maybe that was the PSE...

Still i wouldnt expect it next week!!


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

trob_205 said:


> Still i wouldnt expect it next week!!


I'll be shooting one next week:shade:


----------



## Kill Shill (Sep 23, 2008)

dhayse32 said:


> Great post! Very well thought out and helpful! Thank you! :star:


almost as well thought out as last years Bowtech/black Ice string stoppers


----------



## trimantrekokc (May 16, 2006)

Kill Shill said:


> almost as well thought out as last years Bowtech/black Ice string stoppers


actually it was Bowtech/marquis string stoppers... :darkbeer:


----------



## trob_205 (Aug 18, 2008)

trimantrekokc said:


> actually it was Bowtech/marquis string stoppers... :darkbeer:


oh now i get it haha i was certain the black ice didnt have a string stop


----------



## AmishArcher (Feb 6, 2008)

purty bow


----------



## bowhntr (Jan 25, 2004)

*101st*

I've had good results with the string stop on my 101st. Of course, I'm not afraid to tweek it until it performs the way I want it to. The new design should be better though.


----------



## Ben/PA (Feb 26, 2008)

bartman3562 said:


> The tech hunter elite is one SMOOTH bow. Hope this one shoots as nice. Actually, IMO, looks like the perfect replacement for the much loved Allegiance. I have actually been shopping for a leftover Allegiance, but believe I will wait and shoot this one first.


Allegiance, that is exactly what I thought when I looked at the bow and it's specs. 1/2 shorter....same speed, sts, and roller cables. Sounds to me like they just added to one of the best bows they ever produced. I like it.


----------



## Ben/PA (Feb 26, 2008)

J.C. said:


> yes.....



With a different cam system, an inch longer, and a different sts. I'd say most people think Tec Hunter more because the camo and cam color is similar.


----------



## sirrobinhood (Jun 15, 2005)

II keep the Ally with cam lean and all:shade:


----------



## bentstix (Jan 1, 2007)

*Darton*

That's Dartons system(Rex), Alpine bought in and I guess Bowtech jumped in as well. Great design but doesn't get rid of all lean so long as you have a cable guard.


----------



## skywalker21 (Sep 19, 2008)

bowhntr said:


> Lets get something going on the new Air Raid from Bowtech. From what I've seen and read so far this is the bow I've been looking for this year. Anyone that can post pics and give reviews after shooting it would be great.


It looks like a good REEZEN to buy a Bowtech!


----------



## MikeTN (Nov 2, 2004)

The rigging on the bow does eliminate the limb twist (cam lean comes from worn bearings).

The draw stop is positioned to hit one side of the cable at full draw.

The draw curve reminds me A LOT of my 05 Allegiance. It stacks heavy in the very front, and pulls out nice and smooth with no big hump at the valley. Love it.

As for availability, they should be shipping around March 1 (what we were told today).


----------



## skywalker21 (Sep 19, 2008)

MikeTN said:


> The rigging on the bow does eliminate the limb twist (cam lean comes from worn bearings).
> 
> The draw stop is positioned to hit one side of the cable at full draw.
> 
> ...


Tax time, I love it!


----------



## X-SHOOTER (Feb 9, 2005)

Guys, I shot this bow today and believe me I was really impressed, I shot the Sentinel and it was probably the smoothest bow I have ever shot and the Air-Raid was almost just as smooth, couldn't really tell a difference, it is a sweet shooting bow!:shade:


----------



## bentstix (Jan 1, 2007)

MikeTN said:


> The rigging on the bow does eliminate the limb twist (cam lean comes from worn bearings).


Lean, twist or whatever you wanna call it. Still there so long as you have a cableguard. Not like it matters, they still shoot great.


----------



## MikeTN (Nov 2, 2004)

bentstix said:


> Lean, twist or whatever you wanna call it. Still there so long as you have a cableguard. Not like it matters, they still shoot great.


They do shoot great.

The bows we have at the booth have NO limb twist that I have seen on the Air Raids. The rigging works well.

Correct on the cable guard though- as long as you have a cable guard pulling cables to one side, you do have torque introduced. This minimizes it as much as it can be done without using a shoot through setup.


----------



## Ben/PA (Feb 26, 2008)

X-SHOOTER said:


> Guys, I shot this bow today and believe me I was really impressed, I shot the Sentinel and it was probably the smoothest bow I have ever shot and the Air-Raid was almost just as smooth, couldn't really tell a difference, it is a sweet shooting bow!:shade:


That is sooooo what my wife and my wallet did not want to hear.:mg:


----------



## CraigL (Oct 29, 2005)

Was it quieter than the 82nd?


----------



## randal L (Jun 11, 2005)

A lot quieter. Shot it without stab. It was a very consistent draw not jerky at all, smooth,but consistently tough till the end. no suprises. For a speed bow excellent. Limbs are beyond paralell relaxed.


----------



## ratfart (Jan 20, 2005)

the limb angle looks a lot like the Tribute, I can't wait to shoot one!! March is too far away.


----------



## Kss_Waylander (Aug 26, 2008)

Kill Shill said:


> huh?everytime someone in my proximity pulls a Bowtech back, most guys duck and cover like theyre in an air raid


He must shoot a Mathews!


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

hope they extensively tested this one out

In all seriousness... it looks like a shorter airborne riser, with admiral/captain cams.


----------



## smonk (May 18, 2006)

how much did it weigh?


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

bentstix said:


> That's Dartons system(Rex), Alpine bought in and I guess Bowtech jumped in as well. Great design but doesn't get rid of all lean so long as you have a cable guard.


I just sold my Pro 2000 this past fall and it had no cam lean. The yoke system off the cams has to be adjusted properly to eliminate cam lean. I didn't have even a sliver of light when at full draw and a straight edge layed on the cams. It's a must to be properly adjusted to achieve zero cam lean. Not to insult you in anyway, just from experience that all cam lean can be eliminated with this yoke system. As guys get familiar with the system they'll see it can help them alot, as far as cam lean goes. Bowtech has used Darton tech. for awhile, why not if it works. I'm not a Bowtech guy but, I'd really like to see a centerpivot bow with these speed numbers. I've shot a friends Guardian and it's a shooter for sure. Just not impressed with the speed, but that's all secondary anyway. I know my friend likes the speed of my Elite and of my old Darton, and shootability isn't all that different. Good Luck Bowtech with the new bow and I hope she shoots for you! All IMHO!


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

norsask darton said:


> I just sold my Pro 2000 this past fall and it had no cam lean. The yoke system off the cams has to be adjusted properly to eliminate cam lean. I didn't have even a sliver of light when at full draw and a straight edge layed on the cams. It's a must to be properly adjusted to achieve zero cam lean. Not to insult you in anyway, just from experience that all cam lean can be eliminated with this yoke system. As guys get familiar with the system they'll see it can help them alot, as far as cam lean goes. Bowtech has used Darton tech. for awhile, why not if it works. I'm not a Bowtech guy but, I'd really like to see a centerpivot bow with these speed numbers. I've shot a friends Guardian and it's a shooter for sure. Just not impressed with the speed, but that's all secondary anyway. I know my friend likes the speed of my Elite and of my old Darton, and shootability isn't all that different. Good Luck Bowtech with the new bow and I hope she shoots for you! All IMHO!


 BowTech was using BowTech's,, tech for two years before Darton even brought their cam system (their current design) to market. This new cam system looks to be like the one Darton has patented, wheather BowTech is paying darton,, we don't know but I'll bet they have something worked out. 
This new system is something I wanted to see from the first BowTech design but it probably didn't happen because of the pending Darton patent of their own design. I'm sure it will work very well but I'm sticking with my Admiral I bought in October.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Ordered*

I'm sure I will be way down the list, but I placed my order for one today. If it shoots as good as the tech hunter elite, with the speed of an allegiance, this will be my next favorite bow. Going to see Crackers Monday, maybe he will have a test model that they sent him to try :shade:

Well, I can hope LOL


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

walks with a gi said:


> BowTech was using BowTech's,, tech for two years before Darton even brought their cam system (their current design) to market. This new cam system looks to be like the one Darton has patented, wheather BowTech is paying darton,, we don't know but I'll bet they have something worked out.
> This new system is something I wanted to see from the first BowTech design but it probably didn't happen because of the pending Darton patent of their own design. I'm sure it will work very well but I'm sticking with my Admiral I bought in October.


 Not wanting a peeing match but, Bowtech's binary is licensed from Darton. Bowtech's original binary system included. Check with Bowtech personally and Bowtech is working on a new cam system that Darton designed this past year and promptly made a deal with Bowtech about the use of it. They may have their own take on Darton's tech. but it's still Darton's tech. I'm just stating facts. I have nothing to gain or lose by Bowtech or any other company using Darton tech. This tech. helps all bow companies. In the long run it'll help push cam design and all new tech. farther. And that's all we as shooters want, isn't it?


----------



## 90-tcom (Feb 10, 2007)

*Air Raid*



smonk said:


> how much did it weigh?


X 2........ seems like the new bows are HEAVY !! Really like how it looks !!


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

Kill Shill said:


> huh?everytime someone in my proximity pulls a Bowtech back, most guys duck and cover like theyre in an air raid


Thanks again for your useless input. The same as in all your threads.


----------



## JJ shooter (Jul 18, 2007)

*favors a reezen*

That sure does favor a reezen just dual cam. Specs are similar as well. Just my opinion.


----------



## Greg / MO (Nov 19, 2003)

One nice thing about this bow that I haven't seen anyone mention yet -- and forgive me if I'm wrong since I just scanned the thread as I'm driving home from working our booth all weekend long -- is that the model will be offered with limbs that max at 65 and 75 lbs. For a $50 upcharge, your dealer can order you 85-lb. limbs, and yes they will be fully warrantied.

I love the idea of the 65-lb. limbs (maybe because I've been working on our engineers for a couple years to do it  ) because most people I know buy 70-lb. bows and back them off to a hunting weight of 63-65 lbs. I myself have six different models currently hanging in my home shop ranging from the Carnivore to the Captain, and they're all at 65.

Just a nice additional touch to what's being brought to market with this bow.


----------



## BSeals71 (May 11, 2006)

X-SHOOTER said:


> Guys, I shot this bow today and believe me I was really impressed, I shot the Sentinel and it was probably the smoothest bow I have ever shot and the Air-Raid was almost just as smooth, couldn't really tell a difference, it is a sweet shooting bow!:shade:


Smoother than the General?


----------



## slackster (Jan 6, 2008)

Hot bow!!! Its gonna be a BIG hit.


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

bowhntr said:


> Why does someone always have to start bashing?


I thought it was kinda funny.


----------



## tuned3d (Dec 19, 2008)

yep looks like another sweet bow from bowtech heres a comparison pic for everyone who dosn't know what the grander mountain bow looks like.


----------



## sirrobinhood (Jun 15, 2005)

This bow does remind me of the Tribute..but with a longer riser and shorter limbs.
Maybe they relized they discontinued one of the best bow ever built


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

I liked the bow shot it a few different times over the show. My only worry is the drawstop on the cable. Bow is fairy light and when it goes off you know you have some speed which I like.. And I can get it at 75#


----------



## Bowbuster (Dec 9, 2004)

I shot it this morning and it was sweet!!! On my third shot I got a Robin hood, i thought that should have won me a free one, but they didn't think so.. He said i was the first to robin hood this year and he didn't even get me a hat, boooooooooo.......

All jokes aside, it was a great shooting bow as all of the Bowtech lineup was. I enjoyed shooting them all and the guys were great, only problem I have now is trying to decide what ones to get.......


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

tuned3d said:


> yep looks like another sweet bow from bowtech heres a comparison pic for everyone who dosn't know what the grander mountain bow looks like.


omg. Thats not like it. Thats it. THe riser is exactly the same!ukey:I seen that bow at gander mountain and thought it looked nice but i guess you can say it was ahead of its time. lol :chortle:


----------



## Crackers (Mar 9, 2004)

Available in 65, 75 or 85 lbs (85 special order) a special design 82nd type cam used in a new multi laminated limb that sets beyond parallel at brace and goes way past at full draw giving a dead and motionless shot. 330-336 IBO

Did I mention multi laminated limb


----------



## thespyhunter (Apr 8, 2005)

Crackers said:


> Available in 65, 75 or 85 lbs (85 special order) a special design 82nd type cam used in a new multi laminated limb that sets beyond parallel at brace and goes way past at full draw giving a dead and motionless shot. 330-336 IBO
> 
> Did I mention multi laminated limb


Thats definately a step in the right direction :thumbs_up


----------



## Crackers (Mar 9, 2004)

The AirRaid, Iceman, Airborne and Brigadier all have laminated limbs


----------



## MNBowhunter300 (Jan 22, 2008)

bowhntr said:


> Why does someone always have to start bashing?


Cause they are idiots.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

Shot it today and loved it. I did all the begging and pleading I could muster up to get one after the show ended for my hog hunt next week, but no dice. I'll have one soon though!


----------



## Dwarfking (Feb 13, 2003)

At first glance it reminds me of the Trykon very much (lookwise).

Janez


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

Looks like a Marquis with different cams.


----------



## ArchersParadox (May 12, 2005)

> Did I mention multi laminated limb



Danggit....Crackers....as in similar to Barnsdale limbs..


I was gonna have Dave make me some limbs for my 82nd.....now I don't know...


----------



## bigbulljoe (Jul 2, 2005)

*Air Raid Robinhood*

Actually Bowbuster you have to be at least the 2nd person to Robin hood with the Air Raid as a dealer from Canada did it on Thursday, you may have seen it sitting on top of the targets.

Regardless it is one sweet shooting bow!!!


----------



## Crackers (Mar 9, 2004)

I also forgot to mention it has fast or smooth mods


----------



## Bowbuster (Dec 9, 2004)

bigbulljoe said:


> Actually Bowbuster you have to be at least the 2nd person to Robin hood with the Air Raid as a dealer from Canada did it on Thursday, you may have seen it sitting on top of the targets.
> 
> Regardless it is one sweet shooting bow!!!


1st American to robinhood with the air raid........


It was a sweet shooting bow for sure, might have to make room for one when they come out...


----------



## Dewboy (Apr 19, 2005)

*Darton system*

Looks like they milked a couple more feet per second with the Darton system than Darton did on their bows. The new Darton Pro3500 is advertised at 338-343 FPS, but that's with a 6 inch brace height. Darton's Pro 2500 with 7" brace height has an advertised speed of up to 333 FPS. Yah might want to compare and shoot both the Air Raid AND the Darton Pro 3500 and 2500. There might be some difference in let-off as well. The Dartons are both 75% advertised.


----------



## Ben/PA (Feb 26, 2008)

Greg / MO said:


> One nice thing about this bow that I haven't seen anyone mention yet -- and forgive me if I'm wrong since I just scanned the thread as I'm driving home from working our booth all weekend long -- is that the model will be offered with limbs that max at 65 and 75 lbs. For a $50 upcharge, your dealer can order you 85-lb. limbs, and yes they will be fully warrantied.
> 
> I love the idea of the 65-lb. limbs (maybe because I've been working on our engineers for a couple years to do it  ) because most people I know buy 70-lb. bows and back them off to a hunting weight of 63-65 lbs. I myself have six different models currently hanging in my home shop ranging from the Carnivore to the Captain, and they're all at 65.
> 
> Just a nice additional touch to what's being brought to market with this bow.


Now there's something new to me. That's great news Greg. I totally agree with ya. I hunt and shoot 3d in the 63 to 65 range, usually 63. That may just seal the deal over the Iceman. Can't wait to shoot it. Thanks for the info.


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

Now that is the bow that I like the best out of all other B/Ts.


----------



## bowhntr (Jan 25, 2004)

*65#*

The 65# feature is one I like as well. It's much easier to build a good 325gr arrow than a 300gr. for 3D.

I like just about everything else about this bows specs as well.


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

I like the looks of the bow, but why they would make it in advantage
timber is beyond me. When was the last time anybody saw any
accessories or anything for that matter in advantage timber? Is that
all the left over camo patterns they had left? I'm sure they could
have found some old treebark dip somewhere to offer us some choices.
whoever made that decision should be looking for another job.


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

I did not know anything about the release on it but since its out there.
I shot one at the ATA show. Very smooth little to no hand shock and for the most part you dont hear anything. Of course it was all hustle and bustle at the show so you can't really judge on that there. Vut everything else was very nice.


----------



## Bowup882 (Feb 11, 2007)

Try Feb -March... I ordered 10 yesterday...


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

In action:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6X4lSx-6YD0


----------



## Will K (Aug 16, 2005)

*Wowie zowie*

I am really impressed by BT this year. the risers look great. invelvet is the one thing I will say is the best. I know it's "just" paint but once you feel that finish, man, it just adds something to the bow. I truely believe most of the big manufacturers or small manufacturers top bows are similar in function... But I just really like the look of these new BT's. 

The Air Raid I had not heard of until today. It looks AWESOME


----------



## DoeSlayer75 (Feb 14, 2006)

*Tec Hunter*

Tec Hunter from Gander looks Identical to the new Air Raid...so much for new at least it is improved


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

Except one is single cam and the other is binary.


----------



## MikeTN (Nov 2, 2004)

USNarcher said:


> Except one is single cam and the other is binary.


And one has the new string supressor and one has a bolt on.

And one is a heck of a lot faster and just as smooth. :wink:


----------



## bowhntr (Jan 25, 2004)

*Other differences*



USNarcher said:


> Except one is single cam and the other is binary.


It is also faster!
It has a new string suppressor!
It has Laminated Limbs!

So doeslayer75, I guess it's the same bow if you're looking at the riser alone. To the rest of us it's a pretty darn nice NEW bow with awesome specs and I dare to predict great performance.


----------



## HCH (Sep 20, 2006)

This will be the bow to own in 09. AM 32...Monster..Omen...what are those?
Bowtech keeps winning me over and keeping me.


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

MikeTN said:


> And one has the new string supressor and one has a bolt on.
> 
> And one is a heck of a lot faster and just as smooth. :wink:





bowhntr said:


> It is also faster!
> It has a new string suppressor!
> It has Laminated Limbs!
> 
> So doeslayer75, I guess it's the same bow if you're looking at the riser alone. To the rest of us it's a pretty darn nice NEW bow with awesome specs and I dare to predict great performance.


I could have probably come up with half a page of differences just went with the biggest. Which the speed will follow with.:shade:


----------



## solocam9696 (Oct 12, 2008)

Sound like Im getting a new hunting rig. Just cant wait to shoot it.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Got this in an email today :tongue:- 



*BowTech Sends Down the Air Raid*

_Eugene, OR (January 22, 2009)-Introduced at the Archery Trade Show, the Air Raid has people talking. The penetrating power with a compact frame leaves the Air Raid an air force to be reckoned with.

The Air Raid is equipped with features to help the shooter lay down some serious ground fire. Features include a Single Rotating Module for easy draw length adjustment, a split harness to balance the power cables, improving accuracy, and laminated limbs to provide extra strength. The bow also features a rubber tipped string stop which is directly in line with the stabilizer bushing creating a coupling effect for an efficient transfer of energy straight to the target.

"This bow is unlike any other bow in our line-up," says Jerid Strasheim, national sales manager, "It's the perfect balance between speed and forgiveness."

With an IBO speed rating of 328 to 336 fps and a forgiving 7 inch brace height, the Air Raid is producing 86.2 fpe of kinetic energy. The Single Rotating Module allows for draw length adjustments from 26 to 30 inches in half-inch increments. And, with peak draw weights offered at 65 and 75 pounds, and a tight 32 ¾" axle to axle, the Air Raid will help make quick work of the world's largest game animals. 

The Air Raid is exclusively available in Realtree Advantage Timber®, finished with an InVelvet top coat, a laminate wood one-piece grip and bronzed eccentrics. An 85 pound peak draw weight is available by special order.

BowTech manufactures and distributes the world's finest compound bows and archery equipment. Founded in 1999, BowTech's corporate offices and manufacturing facilities are located in Eugene, Oregon. With a worldwide distribution network, BowTech's family of brands include: BowTech, Diamond and Ross compound bows, Octane archery accessories, Stryker crossbows and WaterDog Surface Technologies. BowTech is a subsidiary of Savage Sports Corporation, located in Westfield. MA. Brand names include Savage Arms, Stevens, Fox, Savage (Canada), Savage Range Systems and PortaTarget._

www.BowTechArchery.com
©2009 BowTech


----------



## sdbohunter (Nov 9, 2008)

me likey


----------



## buck-n-nuts (Feb 23, 2007)

Oh ya!!!


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

very nice


----------



## a1hoyt.ca (Feb 3, 2008)

*a1hoyt.ca*

The riser looks good love the camo but I am concerned with cams they look as if they were taken off the Trykon from Hoyt and put on steroids it looks like the limb pockets should come forward a little bit. other than that have not seen one of these in person yet so cant give it a rating just my thoughs I like the look.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

It's a Tribute with Airborne cams if ya ask me............
I like it. :tongue:


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

Crackers said:


> Available in 65, 75 or 85 lbs (85 special order) a special design 82nd type cam used in a new multi laminated limb that sets beyond parallel at brace and goes way past at full draw giving a dead and motionless shot. 330-336 IBO
> 
> Did I mention multi laminated limb


How come bowtech keeps this such a secret? You seem to be the only
one who knows about the different limbs. There is nothing about them
on their web site. I aked my dealer if they changed the limbs on the
air raid or on the 09 airbornes. He said they were the same as last year.
He also told me his rep told him the air raid was a true dual cam bow, not
a binary. A person gets different information everywhere you look.


----------



## bowhntr (Jan 25, 2004)

highwaynorth said:


> How come bowtech keeps this such a secret? You seem to be the only
> one who knows about the different limbs. There is nothing about them
> on their web site. I aked my dealer if they changed the limbs on the
> air raid or on the 09 airbornes. He said they were the same as last year.
> ...


Read post # 110 and you'll see Bowtech has announced information about the Air Raid.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Bow*



mdewitt71 said:


> It's a Tribute with Airborne cams if ya ask me............
> I like it. :tongue:


It is the perfect blend :darkbeer: Part allegiance, tribute, 101st and 82nd, with a revised string suppressor, roller guard, and a Darton style yoke. Diamond riser, Gander Tech hunter beyond parrallel limbs, one piece grip and hush kit. Sounds like they took all the perfect features from each bow, and made THE perfect bow. 

Hope mine gets here before the hog hunt in March


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

bowhntr said:


> Read post # 110 and you'll see Bowtech has announced information about the Air Raid.


This was an E mail he recieved. There was nothing on the web site.
So it wasn't exactly a public announcement.


----------



## Crackers (Mar 9, 2004)

highwaynorth said:


> How come bowtech keeps this such a secret? You seem to be the only
> one who knows about the different limbs. There is nothing about them
> on their web site. I aked my dealer if they changed the limbs on the
> air raid or on the 09 airbornes. He said they were the same as last year.
> ...




This is not a secret and any dealer that was at the ATA show should know it and if any dealer says they are the same as last years is truly mistaken and must not talk to BT like they say they do. The Air Raid cam is a binary specially made for that bow with dual let outs to use a soft yoke. Tell your dealer to really call and talk to some one at BowTech so he cam be brought up to date because it doesn't help him to tell his customers these things and the Airborne limbs are also different


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

Crackers said:


> This is not a secret and any dealer that was at the ATA show should know it and if any dealer says they are the same as last years is truly mistaken and must not talk to BT like they say they do. The Air Raid cam is a binary specially made for that bow with dual let outs to use a soft yoke. Tell your dealer to really call and talk to some one at BowTech so he cam be brought up to date because it doesn't help him to tell his customers these things and the Airborne limbs are also different


Mike :

as soon as a AirRaid arrives to ya' 

please post "PICS" & the all the magic you added into her  thanks


----------



## BatmanDownUnder (Aug 16, 2006)

Dewboy said:


> Looks like they milked a couple more feet per second with the Darton system than Darton did on their bows.


Maybe... maybe not?

Correct me if I am wrong but don't Darton rate their bow speeds based on a 60#, 30" bow using a 300gn arrow? :RockOn:

http://dartonarchery.com/faq.htm

AW.


----------



## bowhunter96 (Nov 13, 2005)

Will they have different grip options ? If this bow has side plates available , it will be one I'll be looking at . :darkbeer: Dave


----------



## ddworkm (Apr 4, 2006)

BatmanDownUnder said:


> Maybe... maybe not?
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong but don't Darton rate their bow speeds based on a 60#, 30" bow using a 300gn arrow? :RockOn:
> 
> ...


Still Grained out so point being?


----------



## Cornraker (Jul 22, 2008)

whats a shoot through cable system?


----------



## BatmanDownUnder (Aug 16, 2006)

ddworkm said:


> Still Grained out so point being?


The point being; would two bows, same model, both right on 5 GPP, shoot the same speed if one was at set 60# and the other at 70?

Possibly, a bow being rated using the 60# method might be more conservative than a brand using 70#.

Is this comparing apples with apples? 

I'm not sure... maybe someone else can shed some light.

Thanks.

AW.


----------



## slim9300 (Dec 4, 2004)

ddworkm said:


> Still Grained out so point being?


I have always been under the impression that a 60# bow grained out would shoot a few fps slower than the same 70# bow grained out. I believe I remember that from a personal conversation with Crackers himself. But I would never want to commit him to that, because I am not 100% sure. Correct me if I am wrong...


----------



## BatmanDownUnder (Aug 16, 2006)

slim9300 said:


> I have always been under the impression that a 60# bow grained out would shoot a few fps slower than the same 70# bow grained out. I believe I remember that from a personal conversation with Crackers himself. But I would never want to commit him to that, because I am not 100% sure. Correct me if I am wrong...


That's what I thought. :wink:

Maybe cause a higher poundage bow can overcome friction resistance better?

Que the physics nerds here...

AW.


----------



## dartman (Apr 22, 2004)

BatmanDownUnder said:


> That's what I thought. :wink:
> 
> Maybe cause a higher poundage bow can overcome friction resistance better?
> 
> ...



Yes, the 70 lb should shoot faster than the 60 lb. The cams on both will have the same mass. The strings/cables will probably have the same mass. And there will be little difference in the mass of the limbs. All of that stuff, along with the arrow, is accelerated during the shot. Since the lighter arrow in the 60 lb setup has a smaller % of the total mass being accelerated, it will absorb a smaller % of the energy stored in the limbs. Therefore, the 70 lb bow will waste a smaller % of its stored energy and it will be faster at the same grains/lb.


----------



## slim9300 (Dec 4, 2004)

dartman said:


> Yes, the 70 lb should shoot faster than the 60 lb. The cams on both will have the same mass. The strings/cables will probably have the same mass. And there will be little difference in the mass of the limbs. All of that stuff, along with the arrow, is accelerated during the shot. Since the lighter arrow in the 60 lb setup has a smaller % of the total mass being accelerated, it will absorb a smaller % of the energy stored in the limbs. Therefore, the 70 lb bow will waste a smaller % of its stored energy and it will be faster at the same grains/lb.


Sounds good to me. Physics class was always a struggle for me. :wink:


----------



## NoFences4Me (Jan 22, 2009)

The Guardian said:


> Another good looking bow from Bowtech,it looks AWESOME!!:teeth:
> 
> 
> Anyone know the ATA,IBO and other stats yet?


Just go to their website, it's not listed with the others bows that first pop up. Just click on the 2009 models and it is listed there with a picture of it along with all the specs. Very nice looking bow!


----------



## poole (Jan 10, 2008)

bentstix said:


> Lean, twist or whatever you wanna call it. Still there so long as you have a cableguard. Not like it matters, they still shoot great.


I agree....all typical binaries have some lean new out of the box.....no way to avoid it....cables on same side of cam, plus pulling cables to the side = cam lean.

Every single cam I have seen at full draw has came lean if you look at it close. The only bows I have seen with NO cam lean are shoot through designs.


----------



## bowhntr (Jan 25, 2004)

*Any News?*

Does anyone have any news if the Air Raids will begin shipping March 3rd as I've heard?


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

USNarcher said:


> Except one is single cam and the other is binary.



Is Gander still selling the Tec Hunter?


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Not here*

Wichita shipped all theirs back to factory.


----------



## Ben/PA (Feb 26, 2008)

bartman3562 said:


> Wichita shipped all theirs back to factory.


Care to elaborate?:dontknow:


----------



## Poorguy (Feb 12, 2006)

bowtechbenPA said:


> Care to elaborate?:dontknow:


I believe that post was pertaining to Gander Mt and the Tec Hunter, not the Air Raid.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

bartman3562 said:


> Wichita shipped all theirs back to factory.


Did they?
I got a sales flyer that had em on the front cover on sale for $100 off or something like that.......


*Has anyone got thier hands on an actual "productiuon" AirRaid yet?*


----------



## bowhntr (Jan 25, 2004)

[/QUOTE]*Has anyone got thier hands on an actual "production" AirRaid yet?*[/QUOTE]

PLEASE! Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Dgizzle (Mar 14, 2006)

*airraid ?*

anybody know when they will ship? if not soon,thinking about getting an alien-x!


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

*Has anyone got thier hands on an actual "production" AirRaid yet?*[/QUOTE]

PLEASE! Inquiring minds want to know.[/QUOTE]


Not going to ship for a while.


----------



## Mint Hill Mule (Apr 15, 2006)

My informant says shipped by the end of the month.


----------



## MNKK (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi, New here. But very interested in this topic...Seeing as the local shop has quite a bit of my money, and I have nothing to show for it yet (downpayment)

I don't know "when", but if anyone else noticed that sometime last week, BT updated their '09 lineup page so now it does feature the AR. It used to only be a selection on the drop down menu.

I don't know if that means anything, but it sure got me excited again.:darkbeer:


----------



## ddworkm (Apr 4, 2006)

:darkbeer:still waiting:darkbeer:


----------



## huntinfool09 (Jan 23, 2008)

I want one in with a black riser! ttt for all those waiting like me


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

hch said:


> this will be the bow to own in 09. Am 32...monster..omen...what are those?:d
> bowtech keeps winning me over and keeping me.


considering by the time you own one we will have our 2010 models.


----------



## feeltherush (Mar 17, 2009)

*Air Raid what a bow*

What can I say, the statistics are this, coming from a bowtech rep, 340IBO, 32 3/4 ata, 7" brace, I shot this bow for over a week everyday in my shop and let me tell you smooth is the game, I got 300fps with a 29 in 430 grain arrow at 65 pounds, this bow is so smooth you do not realize you are drawing the weight, against the monster from mathews with the same arrow but a draw weight of 70, that bow shot 303fps, 2 inches better penetration from the air raid. as far as the cabling system, 8000 shots in testing and no issues, I will have this bows in by the end of march, including my own. very little shock and no jump, with lots of speed. don't forget bowtechs kinetic energy.


----------



## feeltherush (Mar 17, 2009)

bartman3562 said:


> Wichita shipped all theirs back to factory.


Hard to ship any back when there are none out of production, there is one in wisconsin, one in texas at a ranch and one at bowtechs R&D, I will have mine by the end of the month

Bowtech air raid, admiral, martin warthog, bear truth 2
Extreme bone collecter sites
g5 expert rest
Trophy ridge crush arrows and meatseeker broadheads
octane quiver and stabilizer
trufire edge release


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

feeltherush said:


> What can I say, the statistics are this, coming from a bowtech rep, 340IBO, 32 3/4 ata, 7" brace, I shot this bow for over a week everyday in my shop and let me tell you smooth is the game, I got 300fps with a 29 in 430 grain arrow at 65 pounds, this bow is so smooth you do not realize you are drawing the weight, against the monster from mathews with the same arrow but a draw weight of 70, that bow shot 303fps, 2 inches better penetration from the air raid. as far as the cabling system, 8000 shots in testing and no issues, I will have this bows in by the end of march, including my own. very little shock and no jump, with lots of speed. don't forget bowtechs kinetic energy.


Lets see a picture of you shooting it. Nothing like action shots.


----------



## feeltherush (Mar 17, 2009)

*pictures*

Bowtech got me this bow to take to two sports shows in wisconsin to let people shoot, this bow is a big hit, I do have one picture of me with it but it is on my cell, I will send it to you if you need the proof, what else do you want to know about the bow, I question other guys who say they shot it because of the info I get from bowtech telling me that there is only three and wisconsin has one because the bowtech merchendising rep lives here, the others are in texas and oregon.


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

feeltherush said:


> Bowtech got me this bow to take to two sports shows in wisconsin to let people shoot, this bow is a big hit, I do have one picture of me with it but it is on my cell, I will send it to you if you need the proof, what else do you want to know about the bow, I question other guys who say they shot it because of the info I get from bowtech telling me that there is only three and wisconsin has one because the bowtech merchendising rep lives here, the others are in texas and oregon.



Nope, just wanting to let people see that may have not. You shot the proto type then. Plenty of good changes since. :shade:


----------



## bowhntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Early April we should start seeing them in pro shops :shade::shade::shade:


----------



## MIhunta (Feb 20, 2009)

bowhntr said:


> Early April we should start seeing them in pro shops :shade::shade::shade:



or in my left hand.


----------



## bowhntr (Jan 25, 2004)

I prefer to hold them in my right hand, but that's just me


----------



## Mr. Burns (Apr 21, 2008)

bowhntr said:


> I prefer to hold them in my right hand, but that's just me


you and i both.


----------



## MIhunta (Feb 20, 2009)

i thought leftys were extint... wow....


----------



## gatorade (Jun 14, 2007)

*bow*

I shot this bow 2 weeks ago in WI. It is smooth. Very nice bow.


----------



## tmoran (Dec 9, 2003)

feeltherush said:


> What can I say, the statistics are this, coming from a bowtech rep, 340IBO, 32 3/4 ata, 7" brace, I shot this bow for over a week everyday in my shop and let me tell you smooth is the game, I got 300fps with a 29 in 430 grain arrow at 65 pounds, this bow is so smooth you do not realize you are drawing the weight, against the monster from mathews with the same arrow but a draw weight of 70, that bow shot 303fps, 2 inches better penetration from the air raid. as far as the cabling system, 8000 shots in testing and no issues, I will have this bows in by the end of march, including my own. very little shock and no jump, with lots of speed. don't forget bowtechs kinetic energy.


FYI, KE is KE. It's physically impossible for a slower arrow of the same weight to have more KE. KE = 1/2 (mass)(velocity^2) for all arrows. No such thing as a slower arrow penetrating further into a similar medium when both arrows are the same weight. Bowtech doesn't have a patent on black magic.


----------



## bowhntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Mr. Burns said:


> you and i both.


You ain't left handed :mg:


----------



## ArchersParadox (May 12, 2005)

> Bowtech got me this bow to take to two sports shows in wisconsin to let people shoot, this bow is a big hit, I do have one picture of me with it but it is on my cell, I will send it to you if you need the proof, what else do you want to know about the bow, I question other guys who say they shot it because of the info I get from bowtech telling me that there is only three and wisconsin has one because the bowtech merchendising rep lives here, the others are in texas and oregon.



please post the pic......I am curious as well...


thanks.....:slice::slice:


----------



## Mr. Burns (Apr 21, 2008)

bowhntr said:


> You ain't left handed :mg:


i know. or i would have a convienient local buyer for all my "used" bows!


----------



## Mr. Burns (Apr 21, 2008)

BatmanDownUnder said:


> The point being; would two bows, same model, both right on 5 GPP, shoot the same speed if one was at set 60# and the other at 70?
> 
> Possibly, a bow being rated using the 60# method might be more conservative than a brand using 70#.
> 
> ...


not with regards to speed, but KE is a different story.


----------



## Poorguy (Feb 12, 2006)

feeltherush said:


> What can I say, the statistics are this, coming from a bowtech rep, 340IBO, 32 3/4 ata, 7" brace, I shot this bow for over a week everyday in my shop and let me tell you smooth is the game, I got 300fps with a 29 in 430 grain arrow at 65 pounds, this bow is so smooth you do not realize you are drawing the weight, against the monster from mathews with the same arrow but a draw weight of 70, that bow shot 303fps, 2 inches better penetration from the air raid. as far as the cabling system, 8000 shots in testing and no issues, I will have this bows in by the end of march, including my own. very little shock and no jump, with lots of speed. don't forget bowtechs kinetic energy.


Care to PM me the name of your shop.


----------



## Poorguy (Feb 12, 2006)

feeltherush said:


> Hard to ship any back when there are none out of production, there is one in wisconsin, one in texas at a ranch and one at bowtechs R&D, I will have mine by the end of the month
> 
> Bowtech air raid, admiral, martin warthog, bear truth 2
> Extreme bone collecter sites
> ...


ya need to pay attention, the bows shipped back in that reference were not Air Raids, they were talking Tec Hunters from Gander.


----------



## buck-n-nuts (Feb 23, 2007)

Im hearing so many different dates on when the bow will be here..
I thought they would be shipping by the end of march..


----------



## MNKK (Mar 18, 2009)

feeltherush said:


> Bowtech got me this bow to take to two sports shows in wisconsin to let people shoot, this bow is a big hit, I do have one picture of me with it but it is on my cell, I will send it to you if you need the proof, what else do you want to know about the bow, I question other guys who say they shot it because of the info I get from bowtech telling me that there is only three and wisconsin has one because the bowtech merchendising rep lives here, the others are in texas and oregon.


I do have one question...
Hand shock, or shock in general. Is it there? Is this something that riserjax, and limb jax would have a great effect on? Can you provide me with a good pic of the bow. All I can find are some shotty ones on google images, and the photoshopped versions on BT's webpage.


----------



## MNKK (Mar 18, 2009)

Nothing??? Nobody???


----------



## dbowhunter (Jul 16, 2006)

MNKK said:


> Nothing??? Nobody???


No one is responding because "feeltherush" is the only one with an Air Raid. I called Bowtech last week and the Air Raids were not in production yet.


----------



## bowhntr (Jan 25, 2004)

dbowhunter said:


> No one is responding because "feeltherush" is the only one with an Air Raid. I called Bowtech last week and the Air Raids were not in production yet.


They're in production, just haven't begun shipping yet. That will start in early April.


----------



## feeltherush (Mar 17, 2009)

*air raid and shock*



MNKK said:


> I do have one question...
> Hand shock, or shock in general. Is it there? Is this something that riserjax, and limb jax would have a great effect on? Can you provide me with a good pic of the bow. All I can find are some shotty ones on google images, and the photoshopped versions on BT's webpage.


the shock is there just a hair, the admiral is just a touch better at about 0 shock, the air raid got sent back last weekend and I will see my new ones in april, if I would have known the bow would have been this big of a talk I would have taken video of it and tons of pictures, this bow is awesome. the new production ones have a few changes but nothing that causes any shooting differences. I shot this one with out any stabs or anything on the string or limbs and it was pretty dead in the hand.


----------



## haole boy (Jul 10, 2005)

*air raid*

I spoke to BT customer service guy named Nick. He said not all the parts have been OKed for production yet and expected production in mid May.


----------



## ArchersParadox (May 12, 2005)

...won't be long....we'll be raving about the 

Smoothness + Speed of the Air Raid....it's gonna be worth it...


----------



## Mr10ss (Jun 2, 2005)

I know this is a diff. bow but since yall seem to be in the know, any one hear about the Brigadeir ship dates.


----------



## ronnoc93 (Mar 12, 2009)

The Gander Moutain Tech Hunter and the Air Raid have the exact same riser. All the cut outs match up identical.


----------



## MNKK (Mar 18, 2009)

dbowhunter said:


> I called Bowtech last week and the Air Raids were not in production yet.





bowhntr said:


> They're in production, just haven't begun shipping yet. That will start in early April.





feeltherush said:


> I will see my new ones in april,





haole boy said:


> I spoke to BT customer service guy named Nick. He said not all the parts have been OKed for production yet and expected production in mid May.


This is what I am gathering over the last few weeks. No two people can give the same answer. As far as this Nick fellow. I have emailed him before. He also told me late spring. For both the AR, and the Bantamweight Quiver.

I hate to sound impatient, but this bow had better be the best dman thing since post-its. I swear, they have built so much hype over this, and if it bombs, I will be so F'ing mad. 

When I heard about this bow, I began researching it. Then when I figured out it had everything that I was looking for, I decided to put a down payment on it. That was around the time I was told 4-5 weeks. It has been 5 weeks. I still have a good chunk of money floating around somewhere, and nothing to show for it. Not a happy camper, not one bit.

I think I will give it another couple weeks, then I will be going to Hoyt for my business. BT would have been smart to give a straight answer.


----------



## dbowhunter (Jul 16, 2006)

*Come on Air Raid*

haole boy and I said about the same thing about the Air Raid not being in production because everything is not approved yet and I heard today from my dealer who spoke to his rep that deliveries will start at mid to late April


----------



## buck-n-nuts (Feb 23, 2007)

ronnoc93 said:


> The Gander Moutain Tech Hunter and the Air Raid have the exact same riser. All the cut outs match up identical.


So....


Im gonna wait the bow out!Im shooting a Gaurdian now and love it so im no real big hurry.
Good things come to those who wait..
I have been told about 4 different dates so far,but i hear the same thing from guys waiting on Hoyts,Mathews etc...


----------



## haole boy (Jul 10, 2005)

MNKK said:


> This is what I am gathering over the last few weeks. No two people can give the same answer. As far as this Nick fellow. I have emailed him before. He also told me late spring. For both the AR, and the Bantamweight Quiver.
> 
> I hate to sound impatient, but this bow had better be the best dman thing since post-its. I swear, they have built so much hype over this, and if it bombs, I will be so F'ing mad.
> 
> ...


be patient this bow IMO will be worth it


----------



## buck-n-nuts (Feb 23, 2007)

haole boy said:


> be patient this bow IMO will be worth it


I agree...
I have not heard one bad thing from anyone about the bow..


----------



## MNKK (Mar 18, 2009)

buck-n-nuts said:


> I agree...
> I have not heard one bad thing from anyone about the bow..



Other than it's not out yet...


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

ttt,,,when they shipping?


----------



## 2 blue ducks (Sep 9, 2006)

I stopped in at Tim-buck-tu Archery in Marryville IL , today the guy told me he was expecting one for the shop by the end of the first week in April


----------



## buck-n-nuts (Feb 23, 2007)

MNKK said:


> Other than it's not out yet...


Ya no kidding!!!
I was told by the 2nd week of April..


----------



## MNKK (Mar 18, 2009)

If Bowtech really cared about their potential, and existing consumers, they would be on sites like this, listening to what the people are saying. This is where R&D should be doing research. They should be on here keeping people up to date on the what's, when's, and why's. 
Just my personal thoughts. IDK, maybe they are on these sites, and I just don't know about it. Great. There probably going to find out who I am, and void my warranty or something.


----------



## clg9mm (Nov 21, 2008)

*Really*

And if they were here you'd complain they should be working to get the bow finished and not playing on the computer:shade:


----------



## MNKK (Mar 18, 2009)

Yup!:darkbeer:


----------



## igknighted (Jan 13, 2009)

MNKK said:


> If Bowtech really cared about their potential, and existing consumers, they would be on sites like this, listening to what the people are saying. This is where R&D should be doing research. They should be on here keeping people up to date on the what's, when's, and why's.
> Just my personal thoughts. IDK, maybe they are on these sites, and I just don't know about it. Great. There probably going to find out who I am, and void my warranty or something.



A compound bow conspiracy! lol


----------



## JeffB (Sep 10, 2002)

They are on these sites, and others. As are other big manufacturers. However, I doubt they read everything they see. 

I did a bow review years ago over at the HNI forums about the (at the time, new) Hoyt Cybertec, and got a very nice PM/Email from Darrin Cooper (Sr. Engineer, now) at Hoyt adressing some of my concerns/explaining some things about the bow. EDIT-remembered I also got a nice email from Jason Fogg after Coop passed along my review to him.


----------



## buck-n-nuts (Feb 23, 2007)

I dont care whos reading what...I WANT MY AIRRAID>>>>LOL


----------



## igknighted (Jan 13, 2009)

buck-n-nuts said:


> I dont care whos reading what...I WANT MY AIRRAID>>>>LOL



AMEN! :teeth: :angel:


----------



## MNKK (Mar 18, 2009)

buck-n-nuts said:


> I dont care whos reading what...I WANT MY AIRRAID>>>>LOL


Me three!


----------



## ddworkm (Apr 4, 2006)

Still Waiting!!!! Patiently for now :shade:


----------



## TTTHHHPPP (Apr 4, 2008)

*All I can say*

About the Air Raid is, (*)&(^&%*&^%(&*____^&%# &*^*&^% &^&90- &(^% #$%^&* ?<?<?>$*())((*$$ ##%%*^*%&&%$^%)(_()&*$$^*%)(*&_(^&$*&^(&_)(&&%*^%$^(&%@[email protected]$%@!%$#^%ER&*_()+)^&%E$#%!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
And thats all i have to say about that.


----------



## buck-n-nuts (Feb 23, 2007)

TTTHHHPPP said:


> About the Air Raid is, (*)&(^&%*&^%(&*____^&%# &*^*&^% &^&90- &(^% #$%^&* ?<?<?>$*())((*$$ ##%%*^*%&&%$^%)(_()&*$$^*%)(*&_(^&$*&^(&_)(&&%*^%$^(&%@[email protected]$%@!%$#^%ER&*_()+)^&%E$#%!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> And thats all i have to say about that.


Easy now.....
Youll get in trouble for talking like that on here....
I did find out that my Octane Stab and Octane Quiver in matching Camo came in so maybe the bows not far behind!!


----------



## MNKK (Mar 18, 2009)

buck-n-nuts said:


> Easy now.....
> Youll get in trouble for talking like that on here....
> I did find out that my Octane Stab and Octane Quiver in matching Camo came in so maybe the bows not far behind!!


That wouldn't happen to be the bantam weight quiver, would it???:mg:


----------



## TTTHHHPPP (Apr 4, 2008)

*By the way*

Wheres my tripwire and my nxs??????????? WAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## buck-n-nuts (Feb 23, 2007)

MNKK said:


> That wouldn't happen to be the bantam weight quiver, would it???:mg:


No i didnt get the Bantam weight..I like the magnets of the original quiver.

Ya im waiting on my tripwire rest also..


----------



## jb_wi (Mar 9, 2009)

Shipping 2nd week of April from what I hear. Can't wait to run a few arrows through one!


----------



## buck-n-nuts (Feb 23, 2007)

jb_wi said:


> Shipping 2nd week of April from what I hear. Can't wait to run a few arrows through one!


Thats what im hearing also..Hopefully this is it!!


----------



## bowhntr (Jan 25, 2004)

jb_wi said:


> Shipping 2nd week of April from what I hear. Can't wait to run a few arrows through one!


That's what I've heard also. April can't come soon enough.

I've never been so excited about a new model bow. The Air Raid has it all and I'm sure it won't disappoint.


----------



## MNKK (Mar 18, 2009)

These last couple posts are teasing me.


----------



## Bowup882 (Feb 11, 2007)

I was told today, should start shipping 1st or 2nd week in April. Much anticipation.


----------



## JAMBF750 (Jan 7, 2008)

I'll believe it when I see it! I am very close to pulling trigger on a MONSTER, so they better hurry up. I am afraid that anyone waiting on the AR that gets a chance to shoot the MONSTER...will like it and buy it.


----------



## ChrisBow34 (Mar 1, 2009)

Nice looking bow. Wonder if they'll offer in the dark ultra-flat colors. Anything with shiney in the woods might get you busted.


----------



## buck-n-nuts (Feb 23, 2007)

ChrisBow34 said:


> Nice looking bow. Wonder if they'll offer in the dark ultra-flat colors. Anything with shiney in the woods might get you busted.


Only one camo pattern as of now..
A Bowtech rep i spoke to said maybe later in the year they would offer different options but not now


----------



## Ben/PA (Feb 26, 2008)

Regardless of what colors they come out with, if this bow is all it's billed, mine will be heading to a dip tank after turkey season to help me become a better "predator" of sorts.:shade:


----------



## buck-n-nuts (Feb 23, 2007)

bowtechbenPA said:


> Regardless of what colors they come out with, if this bow is all it's billed, mine will be heading to a dip tank after turkey season to help me become a better "predator" of sorts.:shade:


Stop man..I was thinking the same thing!!!
How sweet would that look!


----------



## varcher (Dec 6, 2006)

What is the draw cycle like? Does it have the "hump" at the end?


----------



## ArchersParadox (May 12, 2005)

> What is the draw cycle like? Does it have the "hump" at the end?



From the accounts of my BT dealer at last January's ATA show....



> ...draws like the Allegiance......shot reaction like the Tribute....speed within 12 - 15 fps of the 82nd!!!



mine was one of three my BT dealer pre-ordered in January......when it arrives....it will be the 'bow of the year"...well...at least in my mind...


:shade::darkbeer:


----------



## NJ-ATHENS (Jan 26, 2007)

*campare air raid and tribute*

can you guys who shot the air raid, campare the air raid and the tribute just asking that was the best bow that bowtech ever made


----------



## ArchersParadox (May 12, 2005)

*...if anyone has an old picture of the Tribute at Full Draw....we can compare it to the Air Raid...*


----------



## NJ-ATHENS (Jan 26, 2007)

heres my tribute that i traded, its not in full draw. looks nothing like the air raid


----------



## Ben/PA (Feb 26, 2008)

BowtechArch said:


> *...if anyone has an old picture of the Tribute at Full Draw....we can compare it to the Air Raid...*



Tell Bressler to quit shining his head, it's scaring the children.:mg:


----------



## pabuckslayer08 (Nov 19, 2008)

I havnt shot the Air Raid but ive seen it shot and I have also sent thousands of arrows from my Tribute and the Air Raid is quicker, quieter and appeared to draw easier, The man that shot is said it felt like 10 pounds less than a normal binary cam set at 60. It appeared to be a bow I cant wait to get my hands on, I could see no shock or vibration at all from it


----------



## ArchersParadox (May 12, 2005)

> heres my tribute that i traded, its not in full draw. looks nothing like the air raid


I remember your Predator dipped Tribute.............saweeet...you sold it didn't you?

BTW.....the full draw pic of the Air Raid vs. the Tribute should show similar limb angles...


----------



## buck-n-nuts (Feb 23, 2007)

Man i wish Bowtech would hurry up!!!
I saw on there website today that they started to ship the TripWire rests..
Only one piece of my new machine missing now,,,,The Air Raid!!!


----------



## NJ-ATHENS (Jan 26, 2007)

BowtechArch said:


> I remember your Predator dipped Tribute.............saweeet...you sold it didn't you?
> 
> BTW.....the full draw pic of the Air Raid vs. the Tribute should show similar limb angles...


yea i traded it for a z28 man that bow is sweet and i mean sweet


----------



## mcherman (Aug 31, 2005)

*WOW, what a bow!!!*

I had a chance to shoot the Air Raid at the Deer & Turkey Expo yesterday & man, what a bow. It was every bit as quiet & shock free as the Admiral. It also weighed within an ounce or two of the Admiral.

The biggest difference I noticed was the draw. For me, the Admiral is fine up to 58#. We maxed out the bow to ~ 62 & the valley/hump became so harsh that I could no longer shoot the bow. The Air Raid, on the other hand, was set at ~ 64#. The draw was much smoother & had just a hint of valley. And the Air Raid is a faster bow to boot. I think I found my next bow.


----------



## swampr42 (Apr 6, 2008)

I was down at the factory on Friday talking to a buddy of mine and he said they were starting to build the Air-Raid and the Nuclear Ice so it should be out in 2-3 weeks, I got to see both bows but did not get to shoot them.


----------



## ArchersParadox (May 12, 2005)

*I knew Nuts&Bolts had a pic of a BT Tribute at Full Draw!!.....the Air Raid definitely has way beyond parallel limbs compared to the Tribute...*


*2009 BT Air Raid*










*2006 BT Tribute*


----------



## mcherman (Aug 31, 2005)

*just ordered one*

Well, I just got back from ordering my Air Raid. The shop said they pre-ordered a whole bunch of them as inventory. Some are spoken for but mostly 75#'ers. They said I should be near the top of the list for a 65#'er. Now I just have to sit back & wait like the rest of you guys!!!


----------



## buck-n-nuts (Feb 23, 2007)

mcherman said:


> Well, I just got back from ordering my Air Raid. The shop said they pre-ordered a whole bunch of them as inventory. Some are spoken for but mostly 75#'ers. They said I should be near the top of the list for a 65#'er. Now I just have to sit back & wait like the rest of you guys!!!


Waiting is a good thing!!!
Ive been waiting along time for this bow..And still have not heard a bad remark mabout it yet..I cant wait,,I have the accessories now i just need the bow!!


----------



## Wateroksnmud (Feb 3, 2009)

Buck-n-nuts, you and I are on the same page. I havent posted about the BT AR yet because I'm waiting to see one, to touch one, to own one, but every day when I search Air Raid, there you are LoL. CANT WAIT!


----------



## hkbwpro111 (Jul 18, 2005)

*bow*

and the wait never stops :teeth:I cant take it give it to me baby!


----------



## buck-n-nuts (Feb 23, 2007)

Wateroksnmud said:


> Buck-n-nuts, you and I are on the same page. I havent posted about the BT AR yet because I'm waiting to see one, to touch one, to own one, but every day when I search Air Raid, there you are LoL. CANT WAIT!


Im as pumped as ive ever been about a new bow!!
All ive heard is how great it is,Ive talked to a couple Bowtech reps and they say it Bowtechs best yet..Man i cant wait..


----------



## Mr. Burns (Apr 21, 2008)

buck-n-nuts said:


> Im as pumped as ive ever been about a new bow!!
> All ive heard is how great it is,Ive talked to a couple Bowtech reps and they say it Bowtechs best yet..Man i cant wait..


by everythign i have heard, the first ones should hit the dealers sometime this week!!:mg:


----------



## Mr. Burns (Apr 21, 2008)

actually, could be any day now!! and then maybe i will decide to tank my alphamax32 idea.


----------



## buck-n-nuts (Feb 23, 2007)

Mr. Burns said:


> actually, could be any day now!! and then maybe i will decide to tank my alphamax32 idea.


Any day now!!!
Now im excited...


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

buck-n-nuts said:


> Any day now!!!
> Now im excited...



That makes two of us that are excited about your bow.


----------



## buck-n-nuts (Feb 23, 2007)

JWT said:


> That makes two of us that are excited about your bow.


Ya know kidding..
By the way bud..nice wrist slings..I seen one that would look real nice on the AirRaid.


----------



## muckdog (Dec 7, 2004)

Mr. Burns said:


> actually, could be any day now!! and then maybe i will decide to tank my alphamax32 idea.


Actually probably not until the 15th or a little later.....


----------



## elkman6x6 (Apr 16, 2004)

*I like it!*

I like what they are doing with their limbs and cables! I can't wait to give this one a test drive.:shade:


----------



## buck-n-nuts (Feb 23, 2007)

Very well could be the bow of the year.
Post on the other thread says..
65# @29" with 420grain arrow @ 300fps..


----------



## ddworkm (Apr 4, 2006)

I've will have the first one through the door still waiting!!! Never been this pumped about a bow before!!


----------



## deerhr88 (May 6, 2009)

*air raid*

it looks like its going to be a swwet bow cant wait to shoot it


----------



## deerhr88 (May 6, 2009)

has anyone shot it yet ????


----------



## poole (Jan 10, 2008)

deerhr88 said:


> has anyone shot it yet ????


yes

see this thread
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=914243


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Just got this in an email......


----------



## -bohunt (Mar 4, 2004)

Can anybody give me feed back on the draw of the Air Raid compared to a 101 Airborne? I have an Airborne but have a recked rotor cuff!


----------



## bowhunter96 (Nov 13, 2005)

> Can anybody give me feed back on the draw of the Air Raid compared to a 101 Airborne? I have an Airborne but have a recked rotor cuff!


I have an 82nd Airborne and shot both sisde by side . The Air Raid loads up at the end like a Mathews Monster . I liked my 82nd a lot more because the Air Raid lacks speed at shorter draws . My Xf 6 shot better speed at 63 lbs. 27.5 draw than the Air Raid at 73 lbs. 27.5 DL same arrow . 

If you have a longer draw it's better obviously . I wouldn't trade my 82nd for one . It to shoots the same arrow 20 fps. faster at the same DL . Good bow though .  Dave


----------



## MNKK (Mar 18, 2009)

-bohunt said:


> Can anybody give me feed back on the draw of the Air Raid compared to a 101 Airborne? I have an Airborne but have a recked rotor cuff!


You do NOT want to try this bow then... Just trust me on this one. lol. Any creep when at full draw, and you end up back at the beginning. 

Don't get me wrong. I love this bow. It works for me. But if I had anything wrong with my shoulder, I would not have it. That is for sure.


----------



## -bohunt (Mar 4, 2004)

Thanks for the advice


----------



## Crackers (Mar 9, 2004)

MNKK said:


> You do NOT want to try this bow then... Just trust me on this one. lol. Any creep when at full draw, and you end up back at the beginning.
> 
> Don't get me wrong. I love this bow. It works for me. But if I had anything wrong with my shoulder, I would not have it. That is for sure.



I have a torn rotator and am hunting with a Air Raid next week. I have not a clue what people are shooting if they say they can't creep with this bow. If the Air Raid is set up correctly it has move valley then any Airborne and creeping isn't an issue unless your shooting to long of a draw length.


----------



## -bohunt (Mar 4, 2004)

Crackers, just wanted to thank you for your professional knowledge. You are very respected by all for your expertise. Thanks again!


----------



## poole (Jan 10, 2008)

Crackers said:


> I have a torn rotator and am hunting with a Air Raid next week. I have not a clue what people are shooting if they say they can't creep with this bow. If the Air Raid is set up correctly it has move valley then any Airborne and creeping isn't an issue unless your shooting to long of a draw length.


If Im not mistaken Mike has taken a lot of game with an 82nd so Id say he knows what hes talking about. I have not shot an air raid, but have had an 08 and 09 82nd and I know all too well how aggressive they are when you let them down.

I also agree that creeping is a classic indication of too long of a draw, as is wrist slap.


----------



## slim9300 (Dec 4, 2004)

MNKK said:


> You do NOT want to try this bow then... Just trust me on this one. lol. Any creep when at full draw, and you end up back at the beginning.
> 
> Don't get me wrong. I love this bow. It works for me. But if I had anything wrong with my shoulder, I would not have it. That is for sure.


In my experience, this a problem only when a Bowtech's cams are out of sync or if the cam is over rotating causing the module to press on the cable. I think it's time to get the draw board out and tune your new bow. Sounds like there's a good chance you might get some more speed out of it too.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Number*



Crackers said:


> I have a torn rotator and am hunting with a Air Raid next week. I have not a clue what people are shooting if they say they can't creep with this bow. If the Air Raid is set up correctly it has move valley then any Airborne and creeping isn't an issue unless your shooting to long of a draw length.


Mike, some of us would shur love to see your setup, and what you are getting out of it.
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## MNKK (Mar 18, 2009)

Crackers said:


> I have a torn rotator and am hunting with a Air Raid next week. I have not a clue what people are shooting if they say they can't creep with this bow. If the Air Raid is set up correctly it has move valley then any Airborne and creeping isn't an issue unless your shooting to long of a draw length.


I took your advice, or I guess, your post. It didn't really read as advice... We moved the draw stop out a bit. Worked great!! 
I didn't have a problem with creeping per say... I kept bouncing off of the wall on my draw. I don't do it often, but if I draw too fast, then it really messed me up.
Problem corrected.


----------



## djmaxwe (Nov 27, 2005)

mdewitt71 said:


> Just got this in an email......



Cool ad.


----------



## Crackers (Mar 9, 2004)

This is the one I'm shooting and it's setting at QAD HeadQuarters waiting to leave for bear camp this weekend. 

It's 29/65 and I'm shooting 405 gr Aramid 250's at 298 with the new F-15 CX broadheads (fixed).

I hope a week from today the Bear is down and I'm fishing


----------



## MNKK (Mar 18, 2009)

BT told my dealer that they should take off some of those speed nocks... I don't know why, but now there is only four on each end.

Any ideas?


----------



## Crackers (Mar 9, 2004)

When I built mine I did one at a time and it took all to get the speed up


----------



## slim9300 (Dec 4, 2004)

Crackers said:


> When I built mine I did one at a time and it took all to get the speed up


Hey Mike. Let me know when Bowtech makes a slightly longer ATA version that will go to 31" of draw length. I would be sold in a second. That would be about 91 lbs. of KE out of a 65# bow w/ good brace height. Sounds intriguing. 

BTW, your bow looks great. I have always been curious about that cable design. Does the bow seem more forgiving then say the 101st (since they have a similar brace height)? How does the draw cycle compare? Sounds like the valley is better. I really wish Bowtech made more of their bows for my length. :sad:

Oh yeah. Good luck on the bear hunt!


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Spent the whole day at Crackers WED and got to see not only his AirRaid that he hunted with but, another customer's that just bought one as he worked his "Magic" on it. 

*WOW*  
Very impressive bow, it was so quiet I could not believe how it sounded as Mike was shooting it bare bow thru the Chrony.....
I didn't shoot it (still waiting on a lefty) but, got to handle it a bit. 
I did not think the draw was rough; was quite a bit smoother than my 82nd. The wall was spot on and not soft or spongy and the grip felt good in the hands. 
If it was a lefty, I would of had to arm wrestle Mike to take it home. :darkbeer:


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Mike*

Just a good ole honest question about your opinion. 
Tell me good, bad, and why you would choose?

Air Raid

Captain

I really waited for the Air raid, but maybe it was just that particlar bow, but wasn't to impressed. Picked up a captain, WOW, now that was smooth and quiet. Once tuned through your shop though, how do they compare.
Thanks man.


----------



## popestev (May 4, 2007)

*Pocatello Idaho*



trob_205 said:


> on that first bowtech thread i think i read July!!:mg:


Our shop near Poky has two of them, nice looking bow and light for the size(ATA) I wish I had time to shoot them while I was there. The cables look like the ones on the Monster.


----------



## tysont (Feb 11, 2008)

I got one. It's a great bow so far. I set it up, shot some 3D with it, and love it. Very smooth, the Draw/Pull is good for being set at 73ish pounds (much easier than a Mathews Monster at 70 lbs.). It shoots fast and flat with little to no hand shock, and it's ULTRA Quiet. All around great set-up. And as a bonus the finish is good looking too.

I plan to use this one as a 3D target bow, and still use my Alpha Max as a hunter though. I love them both, for different reasons.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Anymore out there?*

Really leaning towards a "Lefty" Air Raid versus the AlienX right now.......


----------



## bowtechbreed (Jul 7, 2009)

*Air raid*

I bought an air raid and I love it the bow is set at 75lbs 29 in draw and I have got it shooting 307fps with a 415 grain arrow and a amazing 92 lbs kinetic energy. The only small problem I have had is the bus cable wear the cam is putting on it at full draw. I am gonna check the timing on the cams and hope that resolves the issue. I am open for suggestions on any other way to fix it. Thanks, Bowtechbreed


----------

